# Sheraton Maui - 6 day / 5 nights  offer?



## sparty (May 17, 2015)

Got this in the mail, price is $698, any good?

Normally I see the std disclaimer "this is an offer to sell timeshares" but on this offer I didn't see any disclaimers..


----------



## DeniseM (May 17, 2015)

They are going to offer you $100 to do a presentation.


----------



## LisaRex (May 17, 2015)

Yup, it's a legit offer and a really nice deal.  I think that Hawaiian laws don't allow them to force you to attend a timeshare presentation, but that's the reason they're sending this offer to you.  You can either take it or leave it.

Starwood has a new phase breaking ground in Maui.  It's called Nanea.  It should be fabulous, as well as grossly overpriced.  

We actually paid for one of these back in 1995 or 1996, but never ended up using it because we bought a 2 bdrm Westin Ka'anapali North timeshare (on the resale market) instead.


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 17, 2015)

It is a good deal - just don't buy.
We did one back in 2005 at Sheraton Poipu, $200 resort credits, free breakfast, rental car included, and cost was ~$600 - bargain.  We brought OF WKORVN, found TUG and rescinded immediately (whew...), and bought OFD at WKORV (resale).


----------



## BocaBoy (May 18, 2015)

LisaRex said:


> Yup, it's a legit offer and a really nice deal.  I think that Hawaiian laws don't allow them to force you to attend a timeshare presentation, but that's the reason they're sending this offer to you.



I don't think it is the Hawaii laws.  Marriott has offered Hawaii packages in the not too distant past that did require a timeshare presentation.  Also, we have received similar offers for Westin's Phoenix property with no timeshare presentation required.


----------



## cubigbird (May 18, 2015)

How do you get one of these cheap offers??? I have never gotten one.  I guess owning 3 weeks isn't the answer!  :hysterical:


----------



## LisaRex (May 19, 2015)

cubigbird said:


> How do you get one of these cheap offers??? I have never gotten one.  I guess owning 3 weeks isn't the answer!  :hysterical:



First of all, when we bought one of these, it wasn't in '95 but rather ~2003.  Not sure what I was thinking.  IIRC, it was in response to a nice marketing brochure that they sent to me.  At the time, you "secured" the offer with a downpayment of maybe $300 and then paid the rest when you booked.  It was for a room at Sheraton Black Rock + rental car. 

I wasn't a timeshare owner at the time, but might have just signed up for my SPG account.  And I might have also signed up for the SPG Amex. I know that I was actively looking for places to stay in Hawaii for my 15 year wedding anniversary.   So my advice is to do something that triggers some activity on SPG.com, such as searching for Hawaiian resorts.  And maybe update your profile.  I read somewhere that Starwood targets couples who make over $100k per year.  

Since that first offer, I've gotten several more offers, but mainly to SVV --  some via brochure, some via postcard, and some via email.  None of them have been for Hawaii again. 

Most recently, I was contacted by phone, once again for SVV.  I usually don't answer the phone when I don't recognize the number, so I'm thinking that they may have identified themselves as Starwood.  Anywho, it was for a very nice offer to stay in Orlando.  It included a rental car, etc.  I'm not a Mouse lover, so I declined. 

Now that they are building Nanea, they will surely be sending these solicitations around again.


----------



## Sea Six (May 19, 2015)

I wonder what kind of view that price gets you.  I'd consider paying more for a guaranteed better view. That's a big resort with some really bad views.


----------



## Ken555 (May 19, 2015)

I received one of these. If this wasn't a year where I already have ~28 days at WKORV I might bite. Hmm...perhaps I should buy it for next year (assuming availability)...


Sent from my iPad


----------



## cubigbird (May 19, 2015)

I have the SPG Amex, 3 TS weeks, meet income requirements, etc even stay at SPG resorts fairly often.  Nothing!!  Never received an offer.  I guess I'm lucky, although I wouldn't mind a great deal here or there.  Oh well!!


----------



## LisaRex (May 19, 2015)

cubigbird said:


> I have the SPG Amex, 3 TS weeks, meet income requirements, etc even stay at SPG resorts fairly often.  Nothing!!  Never received an offer.  I guess I'm lucky, although I wouldn't mind a great deal here or there.  Oh well!!



Have you entered the new Kauai sweepstakes?  Maybe that might get you on some list. 

Also, make sure that you didn't restrict solicitations when you reviewed their Privacy policy.  Finally, I think that some states prohibit these types of solicitations....


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds (May 19, 2015)

cubigbird said:


> I have the SPG Amex, 3 TS weeks, meet income requirements, etc even stay at SPG resorts fairly often.  Nothing!!  Never received an offer.  I guess I'm lucky, although I wouldn't mind a great deal here or there.  Oh well!!



Same here. We also have never received an offer. 

I don't know, cubigbird. Perhaps it's our names? You are big bird, I am little bird. And we both have ties to CU (I assume from your old avatar of Ralphie).


----------



## cubigbird (May 19, 2015)

ThreeLittleBirds said:


> Same here. We also have never received an offer.
> 
> I don't know, cubigbird. Perhaps it's our names? You are big bird, I am little bird. And we both have ties to CU (I assume from your old avatar of Ralphie).



Haha that's got to be it!!!  It's gotta be the name.  On a serious note, checking privacy settings - that's not it.  Oh well,  I'm not desperate and I'm pretty much booked for vacations this year and next so I can do without.....


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 20, 2015)

Catching up... I do not think these offers are open to those who already own a SVO VOI.
I have never received an offer after our 1st.  But, got a nice offer from the new Hyatt in Kaanapali (not taking it).


----------



## Nick66 (May 20, 2015)

I got one one these last year. I had called Starwood to get them to send an offer like this to a friend of mine. Then I asked if I could have the same offer and the lady emailed me an invite as well. She told me that owners are limited to one of these offers per year.


----------



## Cornhusker (May 23, 2015)

They routinely send them to SPG gold and platinum members who are not yet SVO owners to get them to the sales presentation.  It is definitely a good deal so long as you don't buy anything direct from Starwood.  The sales presentation is voluntary.  We did one in 2011 and they offered us 7500 starpoints or $100 to attend the sales presentation.


----------

